# Sashas Blend?



## Sweet Girl

I'm pretty new around here, so please forgive me if this is an old topic. It's so good to have found a community of people with dear Goldens, older souls, who are going through the issues of age..

I'm wondering if anyone gives their dog Sashas Blend? My vet recommended it. My nearly 10-year-old girl has been on 500g glucosamine, and 400g chondroitin for about 2-3 years, and recently I've realized she needs something more. She still loves to play ball, but can be excruciatingly stiff for the rest of the day. Even just after a long walk. And she's been showing the first signs of arthritis in her front leg. Breaks my heart to see her in any whiff of pain. I've googled around and found nothing but rave reviews about Sashas Blend. But I'm just curious if people with Goldens have seen good results?

Thanks for any thoughts/advice..


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Hi there! I posted this same question a few weeks ago and got no responses so am really happy to see your post. I just started my almost 7 year old goldens, Oakley and Seger, on Sasha's Blend. Seger has some particularly troublesome and undiagnosed dragging of his rear toes and leg spasms. If you search my posts here you will find a link to YouTube Videos of Seger if you are interested. I also noted in the past couple of weeks Seger's stamina on walks is not what it used to be. He starts to lag behind at about 50% of what we normally walk. And Oakley is a wee bit stiff when he gets up, nothing significant. Anyway, after years of Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM and the past year of giving Seger Cartrophen injections, I was led to Sasha's Blend by my sister who has seen remarkable outcomes in horses at the stable she boards her horse at. I ordered the powder initially from Well.ca but neither Oakley nor Seger were impressed with the smell and wouldn't try it. I returned that and got the FlexBites which are Venison flavored - just started them the other day and the boys love them! I am so anxious to see if this helps them, particularly Seger. I'd be interested in keeping in touch if you do try the Sasha's Blend and we can compare notes!
Should add my vet also supports using Sasha's Blend and actually used it herself with good results with her lab.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you for your response! I really wanted to hear from people who've used it on Goldens. It's funny - I heard of Sashas Blend going back about 5 years - from people in my dog park. But I sort of thought, hmm.. not sure. Don't know exactly what's in it. Then when my vet recommended it, I was really surprised. She did warn me that the taste is not appealing to some dogs. I'm leaning towards giving it a try - so I would love to compare notes.

One thing I have no concept of is price. How does it compare to the $30 for 100 glucosamine tablets? (which would last me 100 days). The truth is, if it's going to help my dog... I'm going to pay for it. 

I'll search for your videos... and btw, where's South Porcupine?? Is it near Toronto?


----------



## coppers-mom

I've been searching for the best combination of supplements for my old guy and have never heard of Sasha's blend.

I'll have to google it. We (the senior threaders) have discussed many supplements. I'm generally game to try something new for my old guy on the idea it might help as long as it doesn't hurt.

Let us know how this works for you.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Hi there! South Porcupine is a suburb of Timmins and is about 700 km North of Toronto. Waaaaay North 
The Sasha's Blend Flex Bites cost 66.77 total (tax in) and you get 400 pieces. I ordered from Well.ca which is in Guelph and there was no shipping charge.
For goldens over 68lbs you give 10 pieces a day. So there is a 40 day supply which works out to $1.67 per day. So more pricey than the glucosamine. I have not seen any significant difference in Oakley and Seger on the glucosamine - but then we started it a few years ago when it was more preventative than treatment. I will continue to give the glucosamine/chondroitin for now until I can research whether the Sasha's Blend is a substitute or an additional treatment. I also give our guys 2 salmon oil capsules per day. Sasha's Blend is made up of green lipped mussel, abalone, marine cartilage, venison, chickory and antioxidant. Oakley and Seger wait for their 5 bits after each meal now. 
I have also started to give my 16 year old cat 2 bits of Sasha's Blend a day and he loves it! He is quite stiff in his rear legs and has some trouble getting up the stairs, so I am thinking he will be my true "test case" if it works!
Keep me posted!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sometimes I can't believe I'm part already of the "seniors group." Seems like I only just brought home that tiny, baby puppy. Sigh. Almost 10 years. And I manage to love her more everyday. 

My vet told me the Sashas Blend would replace the glucosamine supplement - because it contains glucosamine plus other natural ingredients (the ones you list) that work together to benefit the joints. I think I've pretty much decided to try - the limp is becoming more pronounced. I'm going to see if she'll eat the powdered version first - see if she'll take it mixed in with her food. If not, I'll try the treats.


----------



## Goldilocks

When Pippa had her exam in May our holistic vet recommended Sasha's Blend. I notice Pippa is stiff when she gets up from sleeping or after lots of exercise. She is 5. (I should mention her preferred sleeping area is the hard floor so I think I would be sore too!) The vet said she has seen excellent results with Sasha's Blend and it has worked for dogs that didn't show improvement with glucosamine. I opted to just try plain glucosamine/condroitin but Pippa's stiffness seems to be there still and she did hurt herself a couple weeks ago running & swimming at my parents place. I bought the Sasha's Flexibites yesterday at the pet food store and will order the power through my vet (she sells for less than the store). I am hoping for good results.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, thank you! Please let me know how Pippa does. It soundes like she and my dog share a similar experience. I'd say my girl started to show real stiffness at 5, too (truth is, she was stiffer than a puppy ever should have been - and so started on glucosamine early). The glucosamine did make a difference for a long time, but when I see the vet this week, I'm also going to move to Sashas. It'll be interesting to compare changes and improvements we see! Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Update: So after a big swim yesterday, my Sweet Girl had a very painful night (or so I am guessing). She was lying down and getting up and moving to another spot every 2-3 minutes. It seemed she could not get comfortable. At one point, in the middle of the night, she tried to go into my closet (break my heart). I thought she was looking for the security that her crate gave her so many years ago when she was sick. I finally lifted her back onto the bed (where she had been when I had forst gone to sleep) and she managed to sleep through the rest of the night.

Today - went to my vet and bought the Sashas Blend. Gave her her first meal with it tonight. She definitely noticed the difference - smelled it. And then tasted and was repelled by it. I can't blame her - it does smell VERY fishy! But she persevered and actually ate it all. She ate slower than normal, but at least she ingested it. I hope she'll keep on. And I so hope it helps her...


----------



## Goldilocks

Sweet Girl - did you stop the glucosamine when you started Sasha's? Just wondering what your vet recommended. I stopped giving the glucosamine. She's been on Sasha's since Sunday but I don't notice a difference yet. We shall keep in touch.

My girl started her issues after a big afternoon of swimming and running around. She couldn't get up the front steps when we got home and then after laying down had a lame leg. This all resolved after a day however, she always seems so stiff after sleeping so I hope the Sasha's helps.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Goldilocks, it sounds like Pippa and my dog have very similar experience with what causes the pain to flare and how long it bothers them before they start to feel better.

I did stop the glucosamine as per my vet's recommendation. I am following the container's recommendation to start with half a dose for the first five days and then move to the full dose (which is one level teaspoon for my dog - probably yours, too?). My vet said I may not see any change for 14 to 30 days. Thankfully, Tesia is eating the food with the powder mixed in. Her breath is nice and fishy as a result. :yuck:

I hope both our dogs start feeling better soon!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Oakley and Seger have been on Sasha's blend for about a month or so now and I do see a difference in them. Neither of them seem as stiff when they get up, particularly Oakley. Seger has seen a chiropractor as well for his rear leg issues and seems better overall - so perhaps a combination Sasha's Blend and that??
Did your vets tell you Sasha's Blend was an alternative to glucosamine? I am still giving our guys both - I can't seem to find anything online that addresses this.

Hoping you will start to see good results soon.
Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

coppers-mom said:


> I've been searching for the best combination of supplements for my old guy and have never heard of Sasha's blend.
> 
> I'll have to google it. We (the senior threaders) have discussed many supplements. I'm generally game to try something new for my old guy on the idea it might help as long as it doesn't hurt.
> 
> Let us know how this works for you.


Cooper's Mom, I too have been trying several different combinations of supplements without any significant results for my Sr. boy who will be 15 next month. I had never heard of Sasha's Blend before-I'm currently on the website reading about it. 

I'll be checking this thread often for updates, looking forward to hearing how other members Seniors are doing on it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oakley&SegersMom said:


> Oakley and Seger have been on Sasha's blend for about a month or so now and I do see a difference in them. Neither of them seem as stiff when they get up, particularly Oakley. Seger has seen a chiropractor as well for his rear leg issues and seems better overall - so perhaps a combination Sasha's Blend and that??
> *Did your vets tell you Sasha's Blend was an alternative to glucosamine? I am still giving our guys both - I can't seem to find anything online that addresses this.*
> 
> Hoping you will start to see good results soon.
> Carol


My vet did specifically tell me to stop giving the glucosamine when I started the Sashas Blend. 

So three days into taking it, my dear dog woke me up last night having to go out. Did your dogs have "issues" as they adjusted to it? Poor thing. I'm not positive it's the Sashas Blend, as opposed to just a little tummy trouble. She ate fine this morning. I sort of expected to see a little effect of the new stuff, but not quite as bad as last night...

I'll stick to it, though. I've just heard so much good about it.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Hello Sweet Girl - Oakley and Seger have tolerated the Sasha's Blend FlexBites very well. I give them each 5 pieces right after each meal. We have not had any problems at all. Their appetite and poops have not changed at all. I know the container says to start with half dose to begin with - maybe your dog is just taking a bit of time to adjust. Hope he's better soon


----------



## Karen2

Reading your issues ring home with me, Sierra if she plays hard will be gimpy after a nap.
Usually left rear leg.
I think I'll order and give the flexibites a try as Sierra is not that fond of fish.
I will order direct for now.
http://www.sashasusa.com/cb_pages/fb_using.php
I'll be really happy to see her not be gimpy after play, she's only going to be 4 the end of August.
Thanks for the info
Karen


----------



## Goldilocks

Oakley&SegersMom said:


> Hello Sweet Girl - Oakley and Seger have tolerated the Sasha's Blend FlexBites very well. I give them each 5 pieces right after each meal. We have not had any problems at all. Their appetite and poops have not changed at all. I know the container says to start with half dose to begin with - maybe your dog is just taking a bit of time to adjust. Hope he's better soon



We are using Flexibites and there's been no stomach troubles here. She was on glucosamine prior which can also cause stomach issues but we never had a problem. I went to full dose right away with no issue.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You know what? I think it wasn't Sashas related, afterall. She has been eating normally again and her poop is right back to normal. She must have just eaten something at the beach when I wasn't looking. I just continue to be amazed that she is eating her food with the powder in it. It smells AWFUL!! We go up to full dose tomorrow...


----------



## Debles

I had never heard of Sasha's Blend I will look into it for Gunner. My boys eat a salmon food anyway and love their fish oil capsules so I doubt they would mind more fishy smell!
Selka is already on so many supplements including gluc and chondroitin for years.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Debles said:


> I had never heard of Sasha's Blend I will look into it for Gunner. My boys eat a salmon food anyway and love their fish oil capsules so I doubt they would mind more fishy smell!
> Selka is already on so many supplements including gluc and chondroitin for years.


Funnily enough, I had first heard of Sashas Blend about four or five years ago, talking to someone at the park. My dog was running hard and fast playing ball, and I was saying, I'm going to have to stop her soon or she won't be able to move later (she was only about 5 years old). The woman I was talking to was RAVING about Sashas, but to tell you the truth, I thought it was some unregulated, sort of hokey herbal remedy (know what I mean?). I started giving my dog glucosamine and chondroitin about five years ago, and upped the dose in the past year. But it has ceased to work. When my vet recommended Sashas a couple months ago, I was like, "Really?" 

I would say if your guys eat fish-based food already, they'll love it. Even my dog who never eats fish, is eating the powder just fine. I'm not sure whether she likes it or not - I know I don't love the smell! - but she's happily eating her supper everynight (she only gets a dose at night, so her brekkie is fish-breath-free). I am really hoping to see some positive effects soon!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Hi all - I wanted to revive this thread to see how Sasha's Blend is working for those who started at around the same time we did. Since this initial thread the FlexiBites have been discontinued in Canada - they were unable to bring them across the border due to the venison apparently. I was initially concerned because Oakley and Seger did not seem to be interested in eating with the Sasha's Powder on their food - but via email consultation with the company, it was suggested I keep the powder in the freezer as it seems to cut down on the odor somewhat. So we have been doing that and successfully giving it to both Oakley and Seger in the powder form now. I have continued to give them glucosamine/chondroitin capsules as supplements but have just run out so I think I am just going to use the Sasha's. 
Any updates from others who started their pups on the Sasha's? I really believe it has helped Oakley and Seger's joint stiffness. Thanks
Carol


----------



## Sweet Girl

It has worked wonders for my Tesia. And somehow, she actually loves the fishy smelling powder! :yuck: I put it on her food and add water and swish it around. She adores it - licks every last bit of that dish. And she is always more excited to eat at night when the Sashas is on her food. 

More important - she has had greatly reduced joint stiffness since starting on it. Most days she has none at all. I only see it after a big day or running or hiking. 

So I'm a big fan of it - and I like that it's all natural. I had to add Deramaxx about 2 months ago for arthritis in her front ankles, and that has been working really well, too.


----------



## PrincessDi

Where are you buying this from? I think I'd like to try it for my Di and Max.


----------



## bbuzz

Hi guys I just saw this thread and though I would share my experiences with sasha's blend. Our 12 year old (named Sasha!) was on Sasha's blend for a little over a year. At the start we noticed a improvement in her activity level and soreness, but over time it seemed to be less effective. Sash doesn't have any specific joint issues, just getting old.

So we decided to try Sasha on joint guard. We figured since Sasha blend is more natural that maybe the more processed formula of joint guard would provide additional benefits for sash. Plus joint guard has glucosamine, which Sasha blend doesn't. So we put sash on joint guard and she was doing better, but we had a talk the our vet the other week and he said Sasha blend is ok, joint guard is much better, but the best possible option would be glucosamine sulfate 1500mg daily and 7000mg fish oil daily. 

After that is no longer effective the next steps will be cartrophen injections (a polysulfated GAG), opiate pain relief, anti- inflammatories and chiropractor or acupuncturist. 

He also stressed the importance of low body weight and exercise and how these factors can determine how fast arthritis or joint problems progress.

Overall we found Sasha blend worked for mild joint issues. Sash always lived the taste, plus it's good to support a Aussie company! 

It's important to note all dogs are different and sasha blend could very well be more effective for some, so its worth a shot. I would have been very happy to just keep giving Sasha the sashas blend mix, but unfortunately this was not the best possible solution for our girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> Where are you buying this from? I think I'd like to try it for my Di and Max.


I get it from my vet. She recommended it, and I buy it through the clinic.


----------



## khendrick

*Sasha's Blend is Fabulous for our Golden*

Our four-year-old retriever has marked hip dysplasia, and chondroititis. We have had him on Sasha's from the age of six months and he is perfect until we run out. Within a couple days, he is limping without it. I am trying to find it in bulk or at a discounted price!


----------



## Goldilocks

I have Pippa back on Sasha's blend as she was diagnosed with a herniated disk in her back 3 weeks ago I put her on it while she was still on the Medicam, muscle relaxants and bed rest. Once the meds were weaned off she seemed normal but we are still taking it easy with her. I am sure Sasha's can help with the issue she has. It was a horrrible thing - came home to her laying on the floor, full body shaking (in pain) and she wouldn't get up. We had to rush her to the vet. 

As for buying in bulk, there are a few vet clinics that sell Sasha's. If you can find it at a good price see if they will give you a discount if you order 3 or 5 at a time. I have never seen it discounted anywhere - sorry. (Do you live in Canada? My aunt had a hard time finding Sasha's in the USA last year.)


----------



## GoldensGirl

There have been several GRF discussions about Sashas Blend. If you put "Sashas Blend" in the GRF search, it turns up about 4 pages of links.

From Interpath Sashas™ USA - Ingredients, here is the list of ingredients: Taurine 1.9%, Glycosaminoglycans 14% - predominant GAG - Chondroitin Sulphate. 

As I read this, giving glucosamine chondroitin would be redundant.

Good luck!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Oakley and Seger, who are 8, have been on Sasha's Blend for a couple of years now. We also give them 2000 mg of Glucosamine daily plus 2000 mg in fish oil capsules and 2 pumps of Grizzly Salmon Oil on their food each meal. Probably overdoing it but it seems to be working for them! We have to order the Sasha's online and it honestly is quite expensive, so we talked about it and decided to maintain the other supplements but d/c the Sasha's. Well, today I sat down and placed an order. After about 2 weeks of having no Sasha's Blend we can already see that Oakley is much more stiff than usual. It is especially noticeable when he gets up - he stretches out his back legs,bows etc - as though he is trying to get his muscles working. Seger, who has a chronic undiagnosed rear toe dragging and leg spasms is visibly worse. So I am convinced that Sasha's is necessary for their joint health. My son is moving to Australia and I am hoping he will be able to get it cheaper there and mail it to me  I'm sold on Sasha's. Carol


----------



## Goldilocks

Oakley&SegersMom said:


> Oakley and Seger, who are 8, have been on Sasha's Blend for a couple of years now. We also give them 2000 mg of Glucosamine daily plus 2000 mg in fish oil capsules and 2 pumps of Grizzly Salmon Oil on their food each meal. Probably overdoing it but it seems to be working for them! We have to order the Sasha's online and it honestly is quite expensive, so we talked about it and decided to maintain the other supplements but d/c the Sasha's. Well, today I sat down and placed an order. After about 2 weeks of having no Sasha's Blend we can already see that Oakley is much more stiff than usual. It is especially noticeable when he gets up - he stretches out his back legs,bows etc - as though he is trying to get his muscles working. Seger, who has a chronic undiagnosed rear toe dragging and leg spasms is visibly worse. So I am convinced that Sasha's is necessary for their joint health. My son is moving to Australia and I am hoping he will be able to get it cheaper there and mail it to me  I'm sold on Sasha's. Carol


I wonder if you were to contact a vet clinic (even one in Toronto area) who sells Sasha's if they would ship to you. Maybe even give you a discount if you were to buy a few at a time. I paid $86.99 for mine a couple weeks ago at Global Ryan's pet food. There's a vet clinic in Oshawa that sells it for $70 something but things were hectic and I couldn't make it over there. My holistic vet in Ajax also sells it less than the pet store and I am sure she would ship as she works mainly out of her home. Let me know if you want some names and phone numbers.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Thank you Goldilocks - No one sells it locally, including vets, I was able to find it online at "thePetpharmacy" which is in Concorde Ontario - their price for 250 gm can is $71.00. I thought that was pretty good. Also found it on eBay from Australia for $51 AU dollar (about $56 CD). I am checking into duty costs to have it shipped here. For now the $71 seemed very reasonable. Once my son moves to Australia next week I may be able to get a better price. I'm just so happy with the results. Carol


----------



## Sweet Girl

I was going to recommend you try my vet here in Toronto - but I pay about $100 for the large tub of powder!! Aaak.

But I agree, it is definitely worth it, and has such a great effect.


----------

